# How much does it cost to start training Muay Thai?



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

Other than the cost of instruction (which will vary) ...

What kind of costs would a new Muay Thai fighter be expected to incur over the first few months of their training?  Pads?  Practice gear?  Shorts?


----------



## Tarot (May 15, 2007)

My gym had a starter pack which I thought was great. $70 for gloves (14 oz), gym tee-shirt, and shin guards.  I also bought hand wraps from them which were priced very well.  

Does your gym require you to wear shorts?  Our gym has shorts for sale but I didn't buy any because we are allowed to wear what we want for training.  I usually wear a light tee-shirt and some yoga capris.


----------



## early (May 15, 2007)

At the gym I go to it costs nothing to start , with exception of the cost of lessons ( £ 5 ) .

They will provide bag gloves , but after smelling them most people buy their own .

However after 1 month you are required to get a license if you want to continue which is £ 25 per annum .

The gym also sells it's own shorts and tee shirts , bu there's no pressure to buy them .

All in all a cheap martial art !


----------



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

Tarot said:


> My gym had a starter pack which I thought was great. $70 for gloves (14 oz), gym tee-shirt, and shin guards.  I also bought hand wraps from them which were priced very well.
> 
> Does your gym require you to wear shorts?  Our gym has shorts for sale but I didn't buy any because we are allowed to wear what we want for training.  I usually wear a light tee-shirt and some yoga capris.



Haven't started...yet    But I think I'm ready to test the waters


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Haven't started...yet  But I think I'm ready to test the waters


 
Good for you Carol.


----------



## Carol (May 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good for you Carol.



I'm really tempted.   I'm coming up to the end of my block of lessons with Guro May.  

I'm in a really bad cycle that I need to break.  I hurt my back this winter which has made me less active.   Which...has caused me to put on weight which makes my back act up which makes me less active...grrrrr.

What appeals to me most about the gym I'm considering is that it appears to be a gym as well as a school which means I could get in some workout time even if there is no class scheduled.  That's been my biggest obstacle with my schedule.

Hopefully I can get in to good enough shape to start doing those low Harimau Silat stances again


----------



## Odin (May 15, 2007)

Ebay can kit you out but the good stuff from thai land you will need to pay a carriage charge that will boost the price up a bit.

You need shorts first and fore most. about £20 ($36)

and then theres hand wraps to protect your wrists which are about £5.

If you getting serious and want to start sparring, you'll need some Gloves, shinpads and a cup.
which vary in price.

I will say for gloves its worth paying money and buying either Twins specials or Fairtex they cost abit more but are made from quality leather and they last for ages and do not hold sweat as much as cheaper brands.


----------



## achilles95 (May 15, 2007)

For me:

$10 NZD per lesson

$16 NZD for good quality wraps

$60 NZD+ for gloves

$25 NZD for shorts


----------



## Tarot (May 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hopefully I can get in to good enough shape to start doing those low Harimau Silat stances again



Oh man I hate those things.  I curse them everytime we have to do them!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (May 16, 2007)

early said:


> At the gym I go to it costs nothing to start , with exception of the cost of lessons ( £ 5 ) .
> 
> They will provide bag gloves , but after smelling them most people buy their own .
> 
> ...


 
same as my gym!  only memebership liscence and insurance is £30 per annum.   you can buy our club shorts for £20. most people buy their own equipment from the internet at my gym (apart from shorts). lessons are £4 for kids (kids classes) and £5 for adults. 

i get the adults beginers, adults intermediate, adults advance and technical sparring classes all for the price of one class (£5) becasue im fighting soon so discounts are possible on certain terms but quite uncommon


chris


----------



## Kieran (May 16, 2007)

I would advise shorts, gloves and handwraps to start with. I doubt you would need more if you are just anting to give it a try first.

I've been training for about 10 months now, so I know Muay Thai is definatly for me. My friends who train at the same club feel the same so we have started kitting ourselves out with training and sparring gear. So far we have long pads, shin guards and headguards, which is all you really need for sparring.

I would advise you get either Windy or Twins gloves as they make good gloves specificaly for muay thai. You will notice that a muay thai glove is different to a boxing glove as the mit at the top is normally curled round a bit more to asist with clinching in a muay thai glove. As Windy are first and foremost a muay thai equipment manufacturer I would go for them but they are slightly more expensive than other makes. Twins would be my 2nd choice (but what I wear as I cannot afford Windy just now!) and Fairtex my 3rd. MTG are a good make as well but below the ones I have listed. Stay away from own brand equipment. It is generally poorly made and doesn't hold up very well, I learned this from experience!

Prices will be different as I am in the UK and I bought the long pads and sparring gloves 2nd hand from my Kru but generally the prices are as follows (all dependant on make):

Sparring Gloves - £30-£50
Bag Gloves - £25 - £40
Head Guard - £30 - £60
Shin Pads - £40 - £70
Handwraps - £5 - £15

Shorts all vary in quality and price dependant on the manufacturer. I would advise satin shorts and against nylon shorts. I would normally be about £30 for a good pair of shorts.

Long Pads - £50 - £100
Groin Guard (box) - £20
Gum Sheild - £10 at the very most


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2007)

Tarot said:


> Oh man I hate those things. I curse them everytime we have to do them!


 
Just wait till you start doing 'duck walks' ( :
Your leg muscles burn so bad you feel like your skin is about to melt!lol


----------



## lateralex (May 17, 2007)

Hey there,

I agree with the posts above, you mostly just need shorts, a tank top, bag gloves, and perhaps a jump rope. I had hand wraps but now don't use them anymore. Reason being is that they help protect your wrists, but also prevent your wrists from getting any stronger.

As for the other gear - it does really get expensive. Especially sparring gear. If you are going to go all the way, definitely buy all your equipment online from a thai site. The prices are very good (shipping is $$$) but it can take 4-5 weeks sometimes for things to arrive. If you order the gear before you need it, you can get some great stuff at a good price. 

As mentioned before I'm partial to Twins gear or anything else which is handmade in thailand.


----------



## Kieran (May 18, 2007)

I've been reading a book by Panya Kraiyus and he advises that you train both with and without handwraps as a combination of both is the only way you can be safe and increase your wrist strength. I trained without handwraps last night and i never realised how sweaty your hands get! haha.


----------



## Thai Boxer Briefs (May 19, 2007)

I've been training for almost 5 months, now.  I might have gone a little overboard, but I knew pretty early on that it was for me, so the list may not be typical.  I'll try to do this in chronological order:

1) Windy 14 gloves - $65
2) 108 in. wraps - $5
3) Windy Shin Guards - $60
4) Mouth Guard - $5
5) Shorts - $35 + $26 + $25
6) Headgear - $50
7) Ankle Protectors - $10


----------



## thaistyle (May 20, 2007)

I know prices will vary depending on the gym and where you buy your gear, but typically the costs will run close to this;

handwraps  $10
shorts  $20-$30
gloves  $30-$40
mouthpiece  $10-$25
groin protection  $15-$30

Some gym supply headgear some don't but it's a good idea to get your own.


----------



## mariaclara (May 23, 2007)

hi,

almost the same with Thaistyle

lifetime membership $150
$8 per session
$10 handwraps
$30 gloves

as newbies/physical fitness students(nope, we aint gonna be fighters:angel, we can wear our jogging pants any tshirt. 
even the guyz here dont wear muay thai shorts till they start serious fight training. normally, they use any shorts/tshirt.


----------



## thaistyle (May 24, 2007)

The cost of instruction and enjoying the hell out of muay thai - PRICELESS!


----------



## dani416 (Jun 21, 2007)

I live in a major city Toronto in Cananda so the rent for these places at 8,000 sq ft. i am guessing is through the roof. here is a price list for you to look at...

*Monthly                                              Membership (Cash/Debit/Credit/Cheque)*                                                                                          $60.00 under 18                                                                                                                                                                                     $90.00 adult                                                                                                                                                                                                                              *Monthly                                              Membership (Automatic Withdrawal)*                                                                                          $60.00                                                                                                                                                                                     $75.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                             *3 Month                                              Membership Package *                                                                                          $160.00                                                                                                                                                                                     $250.00                                                                                                                                                                                *6 Month                                              Membership Package*                                                                                          $330.00                                                                                                                                                                                     $475.00                                                                                                                                                                                *12 Month**                                              Membership Package *                                                                                          $670.00                                                                                                                                                                                     $900.00

Nylon shorts: $40 Satin $55
Ancle Supports $30
Bag Gloves $55
Elbow Pad $55
Knee Pads $45 
Mouth Guard $20 
Focus Mits $90 
Head Gear $75 
Thai Pads $160 
Hand Wraps $15 

All gear is imported from Thailand.

thats a few things they sell... now this is the schools price so im sure you can find cheaper but just to give you an idea of things in Toronto Canada. ​


----------

